# MyWay Pompeii - problems with levers



## siu3302 (Dec 15, 2013)

I have a coffee shop which has a two-group MyWay Pompeii installed direct to the mains water (it is a dual lpg/mains machine). I am more familiar with the semi-automatic machines so this is a new experience for all of us. It pulls fantastic coffee but it is very slow. The levers cannot be released safely until enough pressure has built up and this can take minutes. Not a problem for a home barista but when you have a queue, it needs to be faster. I have seen various lever machines on YouTube and all show that the lever can be raised almost immediately.

Apologies if this question has been asked before but a search has proved fruitless. How can I get the levers to operate immediately on the springs? I should add that a couple of times, the lever has swung back dangerously when the spring hasn't taken hold, smashing the espresso cups underneath. I know I must be either doing something wrong or something has not been set up correctly with the machine.

Background info: This is a used machine that is about five years old but in fantastic condition. The person I purchased it from was not the original owner and had no idea how to use it and it didn't come with a manual. I asked my regular engineer to service it but he has had no previous experience with levers.

Any advice is gratefully received.


----------



## lespresso (Aug 29, 2008)

it sounds as though it is full of limescale. get it descaled & you'll think you've got a new machine i expect. best, reiss.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yep agree just get it stripped back and acid bath the pipes to the group and the the boiler while you are at it. Replace the group and piston seals then regrease....


----------



## espressotime (Apr 6, 2013)

Here's a video of mine.

Pretty fast.http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=S3DqUj7eMO0


----------

